# Mirka Ceros (Dunbar Question)



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dunbar, I read your reply on the other thread about this and wanted to ask you this question without murking up the thread that was meant to ask about specific Festool sanders. 

You said:



Dunbar Painting said:


> Festool Dust Extractor plus Mirka Ceros 6" and the Mirka non eletric hand held = my drywall patch sanding equipment.


 The Ceros is suppose to be a nice sander, quite a bit more expensive than the Festool's ETS. How do you feel about the transformer brick that trails it? I would think in a shop environment it would be no big deal but in a on site environment it seems like it could be a bit of a burden. 

Also curious what made you drop that kind of coin on that sander and if you are using with your CT why did you choose the CT over a Mirka extractor, my assumption is that you are also running other Festool sanders?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

The cord between the transformer and the sander is similar length to the cord between an RO90 and the Dust Extractor. The transformer sits ontop of the dust extractor, so it does not really make a difference.

As for why I chose this sander?

Well I went to buy an RO90 for more detail sanding, but I knew I wanted a sander for sanding out wall texture and drywall patches. I sampled a number of sanders when I Was at the festool store, and then I tried out the Mirka Ceros. The combination of being quite light (nice if there is texture on ceilings), being quite good at dust extraction (lots of holes), and being quite large diameter meant I could get a fairly even stroke. I may have had a fine experience with the ETS/DTS sanders, but unfortunately I did not try them. 

I also bought the CT extractor because I plan on eventually getting a variety of festool products (aside from the RO90 I have now), and where I bought the tools, they only have a couple mirka products. I also bought a non eletric sanding block that attaches via hose to my extractor that is quite nice too, for less aggressive patch sanding. 

It was a bit of a tough decision to spend THAT much on the Mirka Ceros, but I used it on a few jobs where there was old painted over drips on the walls, and other weird texture and it did a nice and fast job of dealing with it. IT was a profitable way to make a job look 100x better.

In all honesty, I did not give the DTS and ETS much of a chance, and they may have performed similarly; but, I am happy with the Mirka Ceros!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If I dropped and broke my CEROS tomorrow I would run out and buy a replacement without thought. We sanded 900 sq ft of smooth ceiling first thing in the morning and the transformer sat on the top of the 912 and rolled with me. Overhead work is a PITA as it is but the low profile 2lb sander made it so much nicer to do. 

I count on solid solutions on days where the schedule is packed with no time to spare. That ceiling could have rendered me useless for the rest of the day but I sanded it like it was nothing and went on with the rest of the morning not feeling exhausted. 





On NC work I have no problem at all moving that box along. It is no different than moving a shop vac from room to room that is not plugged into a 50' cord. Seriously, I cruise through a house with the CEROS. That box doesnt get in my way of production at all. That sander is balanced the way sanding should be. Low, lightweight and stable over your workspace. Love that sander. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I read your piece on it on your site a little while back JP. :thumbup:

Was just curious. I going to keep going the Festool route but this sander looks bad ass. I have to compare it to the ETS sanders due to weight and specs and the price jump is substantial from the Festool ETS sanders. 

Dunbar: 
No fitting problem on the Festool to the Ceros?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks guys. I read your piece on it on your site a little while back JP. :thumbup:
> 
> Was just curious. I going to keep going the Festool route but this sander looks bad ass. I have to compare it to the ETS sanders due to weight and specs and the price jump is substantial from the Festool ETS sanders.
> 
> ...


I had to buy a $20 something hose that works with the mirka and ct26.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

We use the CEROS constantly, at times it would have been nice to have two. Last week it was used on a 1,500 sq ft rental with some of the worse crapiness a painter can come across. We had roller texture, drips, sags, stuff sticking out, embedded heavy caulk painted over etc. I buzzed the CEROS over all of it (baseboard, casings, windows) in 1 hour 30 minutes using 3 discs. Then I spent about 30 mins on select wall areas. I know in 2 hours with a sanding pad not much would have been accomplished. I whip the CEROS out for stupid stuff just because I like using it and its faster than hand sanding and produces far nicer results. 

There is no way I would have bought one had I not experienced what it can do. That price tag would have been far more than I would ever be willing to spend on a sander. Ironically, its worth the money and the Abranet abrasives make the whole package more attractive. It's not a cheap system, but the level of quality and labor reduction cant be overlooked.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I've been reading up on these too. I'd be interested in the 125 (5 inch), but if you do the math it's rated at only 2.9 amps. I'm not worried about it for paint prep applications, but I'd use it alot for deck prep too. Do you think thats not enough power for that? Is it really meant for finer applications?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry I did not have any pictures Sean...


Just to corroborate what Jack said, the Mirka Ceros is extremely efficient at taking out bad wall texture. The repaints I get around here usually have ridiculous painted over patches from years ago and drips, roller marks etc etc... So this tool allows me to provide a nicer finish at not a hugely more expensive price, because as Jack mentioned, you can move fast with this light sander. IT has 4 speed settings and can take abrasives from 40grit to 4000 grit (iirc), thus it can be used for many applications.

I see Jack has it attached to a different vacuum. As previously mentioned I just attached it to the CT26 with a mirka hose. So it is annoying that I have to carry a second hose with me that does not fit in the CEROS case, but it is worth it.

Also of note, the CEROS case fits and stacks onto the CT26 with the other festool cases, but the CEROS one has to be on the bottom. To understand why you would just have to see how it fits with the other ones, but it does fit.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> ... because as Jack mentioned, you can move fast with this light sander...


Having used the CEROS for some time now I think the effectiveness of the Abranet abrasives along with the lightweight, compact low-profile design make it extremely fast to move with. 

Much of the ugliness we remove is 1 to 3 second contact then move on. Removing un-sanded and painted over wall patches on walls takes seconds. We've used the CEROS to bring down heavily painted over nail-pops and it levels those layers to a surface that can be lightly patched over. 

In this next photo top left is one of those bubbled areas that can be shaved down for a light patching. Also in this photo taken of Abranet on a pole sander exposed scotch tape attached to the wall. I thought this was pretty impressive how fast I was able to remove the purple paint by hand. Seeing shiny tape through the finish is not exactly the kind of surprise you'll want to see AFTER you have the wall painted in eggshell.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Short clip. It would take little time to strip this door bare. I used 120 Abranet for this clip.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Jack, how would you say that compares to the rotex 125 or the ras 115?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the ets 125 festool does the same maybe not as light ! But comes down to the sand paper . Abranet sanding paper is by far the the best abrasive .i have ever used . That stuff lasts forever , then when gets old and worn out . I use it to clean my brushes with it . No more wire brushing . 
But if I had a choice I would buy the mirka 
It's so light . But I went with the festool cuz of money . Maybe some day .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have the ets 125 festool does the same maybe not as light ! But comes down to the sand paper . Abranet sanding paper is by far the the best abrasive .i have ever used . That stuff lasts forever , then when gets old and worn out . I use it to clean my brushes with it . No more wire brushing .
> But if I had a choice I would buy the mirka
> It's so light . But I went with the festool cuz of money . Maybe some day .


Terry, have you used the Granat from Festool?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> I've been reading up on these too. I'd be interested in the 125 (5 inch), but if you do the math it's rated at only 2.9 amps. I'm not worried about it for paint prep applications, but I'd use it alot for deck prep too. Do you think thats not enough power for that? Is it really meant for finer applications?


My understanding is that it is a finish sander but can still be a bit aggressive. For what you mentioned the Festool RO 125 seems like a good fit. It can be switched to aggressive mode or random mode for the finer sanding. It is a different design and a little cheaper than the Ceros 5" I do not have the RO 125 but checked it out and have the smaller one. 

Find a store near you and check out your options for your needs the store should be able to help guide you. If you try the RO 125 and don't like it you have 30 days to return it. 

Maybe Jack or Dunbar will mention how well the Ceros is for aggressive sanding.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> My understanding is that it is a finish sander but can still be a bit aggressive. For what you mentioned the Festool RO 125 seems like a good fit. It can be switched to aggressive mode or random mode for the finer sanding. It is a different design and a little cheaper than the Ceros 5" I do not have the RO 125 but checked it out and have the smaller one.
> 
> Find a store near you and check out your options for your needs the store should be able to help guide you. If you try the RO 125 and don't like it you have 30 days to return it.
> 
> Maybe Jack or Dunbar will mention how well the Ceros is for aggressive sanding.


The most intensive grit I have used on the Ceros is 80, and that is when I was taking old painted over patches and horrific texture out of walls.

When I sand drywall patches, I use 180-220. To be honest, I am still testing this out. I started with the 180 and I think it often took TOO much off as it is kind of aggressive as a sander in general, due to its speed. The last patching I did I used 220 and it was a much better job.

Regardless, if the mud is too thick, or not totally dry, the Ceros will chip it a bit as the edge of the sander hits a high ridge when you are moving over to sand. So you may have to do a final "touch up" patch after sanding all your regular patches. Again this could be "noob" user issues.

I may try it out with more aggressive paper on either wood resto or exterior siding in a few months. (currently snowing). Will give feedback then.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Maybe Jack or Dunbar will mention how well the Ceros is for aggressive sanding.


What type of aggressive sanding do you have in mind? This was fun.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Had another conversation about the CEROS today with another contractor I've been working with. The CEROS is way too damn aggressive in some situations even when its paddled down. I burn through more stuff by accident because I don't take the time to grab the right mesh. I've worked my way through almost all Mirka makes including the HD stuff for aggressive removal. 

The mesh is very effective and a certain degree of caution should be in mind.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I read somewhere that the ceros is compatabile with festool extraction. Does anyone know if this is true? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> I read somewhere that the ceros is compatabile with festool extraction. Does anyone know if this is true? Anyone tried it?


Yes, read the whole thread.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Yes, read the whole thread.


My bad, i didnt catch that the first time through. Thanks for the info! id be curious to see how this sander stacks up compared to the rotex for paint stripping/ product removal.

I saw JP's photo, but im curious which sander is more effective. Photo doesnt tell you how long it takes to get the results.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are doing serious stripping get the RAS rotary sander.

I will be purchasing that for the summer painting season. 

The best thing you can hope for is a place where you can demo the products.
The store where I bought my festool and mirka equipment allows you to test everything. I used the mirka on their walls, much to their chagrin.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

The RAS does look pretty nice, its more a grinder from the looks. I occasionally will take on a complete restoration maybe 1 or 2 a year. This would definitley make my job alot easier..seeing as i cant sandblast every house that needs it. not to mention how much the abrasives from a blaster can tear up the wood if its old enough.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> My bad, i didnt catch that the first time through. Thanks for the info! id be curious to see how this sander stacks up compared to the rotex for paint stripping/ product removal.
> 
> I saw JP's photo, but im curious which sander is more effective. Photo doesnt tell you how long it takes to get the results.


Agree. Jack, please some info on that picture. Looks like the facia board of a deck with the worst paint/solid stain job I've ever seen. What kind and grit of paper and how much effort was needed. 

If you're dealing with that and heavily UV damaged deck boards, will the same paper be used to remove the old product AND sand down the splintery wood, or would you have to use 2 different types?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Been looking at one of these. Have a grinder so the RAS is a waste of funds for me. I like the idea of a sander only weighing 1.9 lbs. Using it on wallpaper strips with your hands at head height or above for half the job makes a lightweight sander a huge plus.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Been looking at one of these. Have a grinder so the RAS is a waste of funds for me. I like the idea of a sander only weighing 1.9 lbs. Using it on wallpaper strips with your hands at head height or above for half the job makes a lightweight sander a huge plus.


Is your grinder dust control? Are you still using the paint shaver? 
Also the ETS 125 is 2.4 pounds if weight is a consideration but it is classified as a finish sander with a 5" pad.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Is your grinder dust control? Are you still using the paint shaver?
> Also the ETS 125 is 2.4 pounds if weight is a consideration but it is classified as a finish sander with a 5" pad.


I know it is uncool to say but If I'm grinding, I ain't worried about dust control. 
:blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

A few times a year, we do floor finishes. The RAS makes short work of perimeter edging and butt joint tweaking. We don't do the whole floor with it, we get an upright for that, but the RAS is a good weapon for aggressive sanding. Its not a grinder per se, but can act like one down in the 20 grit range. It is intended for aggressive material removal. For those of you who have experience with rotex sanding, it is like that, but on steroids. The dust shroud actually makes for decent dust collection, given what is happening where the rubber is hitting the road. The RAS is not a tool you will pull out everyday, but when you dont have time to mess around, its your best friend.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that a mini or midi vac in the background?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Is that a mini or midi vac in the background?


Mini. It gets the first call for grab and go scenarios. Same motor/power/controls as the larger extractors, easier to run around with.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Just checked out the Canadian prices for Festool. I seem to remember a member mentioning the price difference between Festool and Mirka. The member said Mirka was twice the price as Festool. The website Warline Painting posted had Festool priced at about the same price as Mirka. Looks like I will be getting a Mirka next year.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Westview said:


> Just checked out the Canadian prices for Festool. I seem to remember a member mentioning the price difference between Festool and Mirka. The member said Mirka was twice the price as Festool. The website Warline Painting posted had Festool priced at about the same price as Mirka. Looks like I will be getting a Mirka next year.


It depends what sander you are comparing the Ceros to. To me it seems that the Ceros would be comparable to the ETS 150 and if it is in that class of sander then yes it is twice the cost. I do not think you can compare the Ceros to something like the RO 150 which is more expensive than the Ceros but that would be a different class of sander imo. 

I am just going by what I have read on the Ceros I do not have one to compare them side by side.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> It depends what sander you are comparing the Ceros to. To me it seems that the Ceros would be comparable to the ETS 150 and if it is in that class of sander then yes it is twice the cost. I do not think you can compare the Ceros to something like the RO 150 which is more expensive than the Ceros but that would be a different class of sander imo.
> 
> I am just going by what I have read on the Ceros I do not have one to compare them side by side.


I didn't see that model when I was looking on the website. All the models i looked at were $450 and up. Interesting you say the ets 150 is comparable to the ceros. I'm going to read up on it a little more.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Westview said:


> I didn't see that model when I was looking on the website. All the models i looked at were $450 and up. Interesting you say the ets 150 is comparable to the ceros. I'm going to read up on it a little more.


 Like I said I do not have a Ceros to compare them. Here is a video with both of them in action


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the specs for the ETS 150/5 http://www.festoolusa.com/products/...05-eq-random-orbital-sander-specs-571794.html

The Festool ETS 125 specs http://www.festoolusa.com/products/...25-eq-random-orbital-sander-specs-571817.html

Here is the specs for the Ceros 150/5 http://www.mirkaceros.com/CEROS_technical.html

They are similar specs but the Ceros is lighter than the ETS but if it costs almost twice as much you are paying a lot for the weight difference. The ETS 125 is a lot closer in weight specs for the Ceros 5"

I have heard good things of the Ceros but I have experienced really good things with the Festool and unlike Mirka you can try them for 30 days and if it is not a good fit exchange it for something else or get your money back. 

Westview I am going to move these posts to a thread I started on the Ceros.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sean

It sounds like you have a ets 150? Is it the 3 or the 5? And have you done much wood sanding with it or is it mostly for drywall and panel stuff?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sean
> 
> It sounds like you have a ets 150? Is it the 3 or the 5? And have you done much wood sanding with it or is it mostly for drywall and panel stuff?


No I have the 125 and I use it on wood and drywall, I am trying to abuse it without negligence. I can see how it sounds like I do have a ETS 150 but I was just showing how it compare to the Ceros 150. If I was to compare a Ceros to what is here I would need to put it 5". You have a ETS 150? If so which one are you using and why?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> No I have the 125 and I use it on wood and drywall, I am trying to abuse it without negligence. I can see how it sounds like I do have a ETS 150 but I was just showing how it compare to the Ceros 150. If I was to compare a Ceros to what is here I would need to put it 5". You have a ETS 150? If so which one are you using and why?


Yah, I thought you had a 125 for drywall. Have you put that on wood much? We find that it can do moderately aggressive sanding, just significantly slower than a ro.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I thought you had a 125 for drywall. Have you put that on wood much? We find that it can do moderately aggressive sanding, just significantly slower than a ro.


Yeah I have had it a short time in reality but I have stripped a dresser (poly and stain not paint) with it and I have used it on a bunch of slab doors that had some ugly roller texture on them and it worked like a champ, took ugly brush strokes out of a front door and have hit the texture and the mud. I agree with your assessment slower than an RO but effective. I think the 150/5 would really get down on it though.

I plan on following your lead on some decks with the RO this season. :thumbup: and I am dying to find something good to polish. I was thinking of trying the polish on some things around here and then who knows. Learn on my own stuff rather than a customers kind of thing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I have had it a short time in reality but I have stripped a dresser (poly and stain not paint) with it and I have used it on a bunch of slab doors that had some ugly roller texture on them and it worked like a champ, took ugly brush strokes out of a front door and have hit the texture and the mud. I agree with your assessment slower than an RO but effective. I think the 150/5 would really get down on it though.
> 
> I plan on following your lead on some decks with the RO this season. :thumbup: and I am dying to find something good to polish. I was thinking of trying the polish on some things around here and then who knows. Learn on my own stuff rather than a customers kind of thing.


That is definitely the approach to take on learning polishing. Its a series of steps that you have to get down. But amazing result. 

Not sure if you saw the video I did during testing of the sanders, but we have one of the ets150 with no handed operation. So well behaved and stable for a 6" sander.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> That is definitely the approach to take on learning polishing. Its a series of steps that you have to get down. But amazing result.
> 
> Not sure if you saw the video I did during testing of the sanders, but we have one of the ets150 with no handed operation. So well behaved and stable for a 6" sander.


Yeah that is how I see it, better to screw up and have to fix my stuff. 

Yeah I saw it and was thinking it was a 150 but could not remember. Is it the /3 or the /5? For the most part does the RO 150 take its place? Or does the weight and comfort make the ETS the preferred? Or are you going to tell me I need them both because they both have their place. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah that is how I see it, better to screw up and have to fix my stuff.
> 
> Yeah I saw it and was thinking it was a 150 but could not remember. Is it the /3 or the /5? For the most part does the RO 150 take its place? Or does the weight and comfort make the ETS the preferred? Or are you going to tell me I need them both because they both have their place. :whistling2:


Each can do 75% of what the other can do. Maybe. The ETS *can* do aggressive material removal and many of the other strongsuits of the RO, but with maybe 75% effectiveness. The RO *can* do finish sanding and straight orbital work, but is not as well balanced, doesnt work as well in one handed operation (although I did document it as possible in a youtube video in rotex mode removing material). 

In a 6" sander, if I had to choose one, I would choose the ro first because I would want to be able to edge floors and decks, and even do small decks completely with it. 

In a 5", if I had to choose one, I would choose the ets first, because I would want it to be my one hand floating orbital. 

Bottom line, for those who are into the line and the integration of them, its nice to have at least one sander in the group capable of Rotex. And one of the more finish specific sanders (which would include rts, dts, etc). (etc is not a sander)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Each can do 75% of what the other can do. Maybe. The ETS *can* do aggressive material removal and many of the other strongsuits of the RO, but with maybe 75% effectiveness. The RO *can* do finish sanding and straight orbital work, but is not as well balanced, doesnt work as well in one handed operation (although I did document it as possible in a youtube video in rotex mode removing material).
> 
> In a 6" sander, if I had to choose one, I would choose the ro first because I would want to be able to edge floors and decks, and even do small decks completely with it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I expected out of you lol. 

I am pretty sucked in. I have done so much reading and want to incorporate them in where ever I can and it is funny but if you told me 4 months ago how much I would look forward to sanding I would of told you you were nuts.

I like the disclaimer on the ect.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Pretty much what I expected out of you lol.
> 
> I am pretty sucked in. I have done so much reading and want to incorporate them in where ever I can and it is funny but if you told me 4 months ago how much I would look forward to sanding I would of told you you were nuts.
> 
> I like the disclaimer on the ect.


I am the jackass who volunteered to sand over 100 spindles the other day. Choice between prep and spray, I took prep. Its amazing how fast you can sand spindles when you dont feel like cleaning a sprayer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I am the jackass who volunteered to sand over 100 spindles the other day. Choice between prep and spray, I took prep. Its amazing how fast you can sand spindles when you dont feel like cleaning a sprayer.


That is hard core of course style of spindles and sander selection would play a big part in that. So what did you use? 

This thread will drive Kevin crazy too. lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is hard core of course style of spindles and sander selection would play a big part in that. So what did you use?
> 
> This thread will drive Kevin crazy too. lol


Square spindles (thank god) and ro90 with extended deltex attachment. Worked well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Square spindles (thank god) and ro90 with extended deltex attachment. Worked well.


I just saw the video at another forum. Picking blueberries. 

So when you going to send me that damn Syslite? lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I just saw the video at another forum. Picking blueberries.
> 
> So when you going to send me that damn Syslite? lol


What syslite? Did I lose a bet that I dont know about?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What syslite? Did I lose a bet that I dont know about?


Not yet but now that you mention it I need to come up with something. I was struck by Syslite envy for a second, I took a few deep breaths and talked myself down.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

We hijacked my Ceros thread.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Not yet but now that you mention it I need to come up with something. I was struck by Syslite envy for a second, I took a few deep breaths and talked myself down.


Was the syslite in that video somewhere?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> We hijacked my Ceros thread.


Yes, odd, I was your accomplice in hijacking your own thread. Holy self sabotage.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Was the syslite in that video somewhere?


No. It was random. I guess it is that time of the month.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> No. It was random. I guess it is that time of the month.


Mine is on the back floor of my truck covered in drywall dust. Its so high mileage. And Todd, he never brings his to work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Mine is on the back floor of my truck covered in drywall dust. Its so high mileage. And Todd, he never brings his to work.


:laughing:

Todd is working it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Todd is working it.


Thanks for the heads up. Will install gps chip on syslite before monday.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, odd, I was your accomplice in hijacking your own thread. Holy self sabotage.


Well the thing about the Ceros is you can talk about the Ceros but with Festool, we can bounce all over the place. It can go to the Syslite then the MFT to the Kapex, to the Tradesman cleaning set. I can flip the page of the catalog and be off again lol. I need help.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I need help.


Word. 

I think the Ceros is a nice tool. What turned me off from it during the demo I did with it was purely psychological. 

One summer during high school, a buddy of mine was working for a property manager and I helped him one day. One day. 

One day of doing nothing but installing pigtails on ranges. It was pure hell. Going through about 100 units doing nothing but installing pigtails on ranges.

The transformer thing on the Ceros was a bad flashback for me. Couldnt get past it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Word.
> 
> I think the Ceros is a nice tool. What turned me off from it during the demo I did with it was purely psychological.
> 
> ...


I really like everything I have read about it except for the brick that follows it. It is funny that most everybody hooks it to the CT I guess it is because it comes in a systainer. 

I got to go to the store. been fun chatting with you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I really like everything I have read about it except for the brick that follows it. It is funny that most everybody hooks it to the CT I guess it is because it comes in a systainer.
> 
> I got to go to the store. been fun chatting with you.


Nite Sean.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Square spindles (thank god) and ro90 with extended deltex attachment. Worked well.


Scott, what kind of sand paper did you use with that set up?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Holy crap, that thing is huge!!! That would be sick for sanding down walls before paint. Then again, I guess the Planex would be better still:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> Scott, what kind of sand paper did you use with that set up?


Dan 

We only use granat. The video Sean is referring to is on our youtube channel (see signature below for link) in case you wanted to see how it worked on the task.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Holy crap, that thing is huge!!! That would be sick for sanding down walls before paint. Then again, I guess the Planex would be better still:thumbup:


Good point. I hadnt looked at it that way. And yah, the planex will probably turn into a bit of a standard in that dept.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I bought the ro 90 just for that type of work, along with sanding the deck boards under the handrail. If you were sanding off old semi transparent stain from those 2 by 2s would you still use granat? What grit?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> I bought the ro 90 just for that type of work, along with sanding the deck boards under the handrail. If you were sanding off old semi transparent stain from those 2 by 2s would you still use granat? What grit?


Yes, only granat on everything. Any video or photo footage you have ever seen from me, all granat, all the time on these sanders. 

We have done deck details as you are describing, start at 80g granat for removal, cleanup at 100 or 120, and stain. Thats what we did on small deck situations as shown below. Man, I cant wait for deck season, just to get out in that fresh air.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Yes, only granat on everything. Any video or photo footage you have ever seen from me, all granat, all the time on these sanders.
> 
> We have done deck details as you are describing, start at 80g granat for removal, cleanup at 100 or 120, and stain. Thats what we did on small deck situations as shown below. Man, I cant wait for deck season, just to get out in that fresh air.


That's an awesome picture for contrast of before/after. What's your sander of choice for the deck boards?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> That's an awesome picture for contrast of before/after. What's your sander of choice for the deck boards?


We did it with the ro125, the ro150 would even be a bit faster. I am not recommending that 1200 sf decks get done this way, but there are alot of small ones where you can sand and oil in one day. More convenient for us and the customer. 

The deck shown is a small balcony deck. 

This was the video of the sanding that goes with the picture posted above. This was 80g granat. We are going to do some this year with the 150 and lower grit steps. Its particularly effective on dense woods like ipe.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Nite Sean.


Awesome set up in that pic Scott! 7" pad and 7 stroke :notworthy:. Are you running different sized air sanders? What are you using it on? How long before I get an email about the video being added?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Awesome set up in that pic Scott! 7" pad and 7 stroke :notworthy:. Are you running different sized air sanders? What are you using it on? How long before I get an email about the video being added?


No, no and no. I am not running air sanders. I took that picture in Vegas.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, no and no. I am not running air sanders. I took that picture in Vegas.


I was wondering what you were sanding with that beast.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm thinking that thing could blow the Ceros out of the water:thumbsup: I'll probably never try either myself, but you should get right on that Scott:jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I'm thinking that thing could blow the Ceros out of the water:thumbsup: I'll probably never try either myself, but you should get right on that Scott:jester:


The CEROS i use is the electric version of Mirka's pneumatic sanders. The Mirka sanders were originally designed for the automotive refinishing industry which then crossed over into our industry. Their low profile lightweight design (like pneumatics) is what I like most about the tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> Scott, what kind of sand paper did you use with that set up?


Scott has mentioned using Grant almost exclusively but did mention the other day that with the delta head on the 90 that Granat wears quicker on the tips than something like Rubin that has a thicker pad but this was only directed specifically to the delta pad.


----------

